# First EVER Grow - Prototype grow box



## MosesPMG (Jan 22, 2011)

So I decided to make a GJ because I am germing a kush seed I got from the last 8th I bought. 
This is continuation of the thread I started in GR Setup and Design, so if you are continuing this journey with me then welcome back, and if not, :welcome:

-my prototype grow box is a cardboard box 1.5' wide and 3.5' tall.

I have been germing my seed since last night in a 4" plastic container wrapped in a moist paper towel, and it is sitting under a 42w(150w) 2700k, 2600 lumen cfl. I am getting 2 more 42w cfls to make it a total of 7800 lumens

I bought all organic soil with as few nutes in it as possible - can I do some sort of flushing to the soil to get some nutes out? 

DISCLAIMER - I am going into this knowing there is a REALLY good chance I will have to start all over due to some fundamental error on my part, but I am using this as a 100% learning opportunity, trying to learn what will work, and what I need to make better.
-I am making my final box 2.5' wide and 4.5' tall and definitely not using cardboard, and I am getting a 400W hps. 

I will post pics as soon as the seed germs
-all advise is much appreciated


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

So after 36 hrs germing my kush seed isnt doing anything so I decided to start germing 2 other bagseeds I have - nothing special tho. 

Hopefully one of them will pop!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't get nervous just yet! I germ mine in darkness, not sure how others do?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! I just got a little anxious about it not germing at all so I started 2 more for "insurance". I know it might take upto 4 days or maybe more to pop  
I just recently read that you should germ them under light - I dont know the difference.  :confused2:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i alway just drop my seeds in a small cup of water and put in a warm dark place for a day or two.

does the bag of soil have an NPK value on it?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a seed take a month to germ!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I had a seed take a month to germ!



:holysheep: I dont think I could wait that long

the the nutes are .07%N .01%P .03%K


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i wouldn't worry to much about them gettin burnt in that.. but you could give it a good rinse and let it dry out. i don't think it would hurt anything


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

alright I will give it a rinse in the morning and let it dry. Thanks!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

As the time draws nearer, I am doing more research on my final set up and have found a few things - first a hydro store kinda close to me where I will be purchasing a 150w/16000lumen hps complete setup and nutes.

is 16000 lumens enough for my 2.5' wide 4.5' tall final box?

My hydrostore has many different brand nutes. I dont know much about nutes - can yall help?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking at lumber from homedepot - their plywood is 2'x4' so I guess I will trim my growbox size to be that - 2' wide and 4' tall. the frame will be made with 1"x3" wood and have plywood siding. I want to get something white to line the inside with.

My cardboard box REALLY isnt working out so I am going tomorrow to buy the wood and make my final box. I really couldnt make my box any bigger than 2'x4' due to space so I hope it works out


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry for not updating sooner - the seeds didnt want to pop! one finally did - not the kush seed - just some bagseed. It popped this morning and the root is about 1/4in long. i waited a few hrs and transplanted it into soil just a moment ago.
I would like to post a pic of my grow box I just made but idk how - help :huh:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe there is a sticky on uploading pics. Alot of info to read here for the taking!


----------



## woodydude (Jan 25, 2011)

If your growbox is to be 2'x 4', you will have 8sq ft. For flowering you will need a minimum of 5,000 lumen per sq ft, which is 40,000 lumens. A 400W hps is around 50,000 lumens.
The 150W HPS would be enough for 3sq ft.

You are a long way off needing a HPS though. Your cfl will veg the seedlings for you, it is what I started with however they are not ideal, especially as the colour spectrum is 2700k, this is in the red part of the light spectrum which could make the seedlings stretch. While in veg, plants prefer the blue part of the colour spectrum (6500k). 

As for germinating your seeds, I have not had that much joy myself, but the mthod that has worked for me recently has been a glas of ph'd water, no nutes in a warm dark place. Once a root appears, into some kind of moist/damp growing medium. Again, no nutes at this stage as the seed pod contains enough food for the first couple of days. Once the seedling pops its head out, I spray the seedling with a 1/4 strength nute mix.
I am far from what you would call experienced and am still fumbling my way along with the help from the guys here. I am prety sure the advice is good though.
Hope this helps.
Peace
Woody


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots of green mojo coming your way, enjoy the process.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 25, 2011)

woodydude - I guess I shall save up a little more and get the 400w  Thanks

Thank you rosebud I have a feeling Im going to really need it!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 26, 2011)

I never found the sticky about posting pics - can someone send me the link please?


----------



## woodydude (Jan 26, 2011)

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208
change the xx to tt


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 26, 2011)

I cant find a good program to resize my pictures - anyone have one?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 26, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I cant find a good program to resize my pictures - anyone have one?


 Do you have "Windows live photo gallery"? It came with my PC but you may be able to download it and is what I use.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I cant find a good program to resize my pictures - anyone have one?



If you have windows 7 then you can use paint. Just right click the picture and click "open with"

If not just search picture editing freeware online and it will give you some options. I use PhotoScape


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 26, 2011)

pic of my grow box - made of 3/4" plywood. base is 2'x2' and is 4' tall

I used picnik incase anyone needs a picture resize program 

View attachment boxx_picnik.jpg


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 26, 2011)

:huh: It has been over 24 hrs since I moved my seed to soil and it hasnt done anything - I watered the soil a day before transplant and it has stayed moist, should I water it a tiny bit? or have I just not given it enough time? 
I cant keep my heater on ALL the time so there are a few hrs a day when the temp goes below 70 degrees - I know this is bad but how bad? I can try keeping my heater on but I dont want to start a fire when Im not there
Thanks


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

Any break ground yet?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

Jericho - It has been about 48 hrs since I put the seed into soil and I am starting to think I killed it. It isnt doing ANYTHING
I started germing another couple of seeds in a moist paper towel and hopefully I can get something to grow...


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you had a dig in the soil? try taking a toothpick and just carefully moving some dirt around. How deep did you put them?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

No I havnt dug around yet - I might try a little poke
I only put the seed in about 1/2". I didnt try and make it deep, so idk what I am doing wrong  :confused2:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

i usually just lay the seed down on top and sprinkle with some soil and then spray with some water. I put 9 seeds in yesterday morning, about 30 hours ago. I can see one showing its head and had a look for the others and they seem to be on there way.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm never even thought of that - like I said - Im germing some more to hopefully get 1 more plant, I think my box can handle 2 plants when I get the 400w hps - and I will try doing that. 

Jericho, you have been really awesome - Thanks :aok: o and are you starting a gj for your new grow?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

Already started, link in my sig. I hate the 1st part of this process. so slow and boring hehe.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems slow and boring to most people - but I love every part of the growing process - I decided last year to get a minor degree in Horticulture, and the classes are teaching me alot. Hopefully it pays off in green


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Jan 27, 2011)

Moses, just popped in to check out the progress- much green mojo to you friend.  a 400w hps should make some delicious plants in a box that size.  enjoy- i'll check back.
-darkside


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by - I need all the mojo I can get, I hope it gets them goin!
I am going next Friday to get the light, cant wait! :yay:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

You are just too, impatient and I know how that is like. You have seeds in dirt and is more than alot of others have been able to do. Read a book or have a drink at the bar,......... you buying?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

:laugh: I also think I am being a little impatient. And ya, when I get my tax return, Id love to buy - if you can find me.
I really dont know about the seed I put in the soil   - but hopefully one of the 3 other seeds I started germing will pop


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 28, 2011)

I just woke up (east coast represent!) and checked things out. I am very happy to report that my second seed has popped  I am going to let it germ for another day to get the root out.
I think the seed I put in soil is dead - maybe I didnt let it germ enough


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2011)

I just dug up 2 dead ones in mine. Just put 2 more seeds in soil to replace them.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats what Im hoping to do - I really want to start this grow!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 29, 2011)

I just moved another germed seed to soil - Hopefully it will sprout this time!
I did it your way Jericho, I just laid it down on the soil and sprinkled some on top and gave it a good spray


----------



## Jericho (Jan 29, 2011)

Best of luck mate. keep the soil warm if possible. should help. i try keep the pots of the pots around 80


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 29, 2011)

I am keeping a heater practically right on it while im home, but I dont feel comfortable keeping it on while im not there, and the temp goes down but it is only for like 5 of 24 hrs, and I keep my lights right on it so it keeps it a little warm


----------



## Jericho (Jan 29, 2011)

careful not to get it to hot. You just don't want it to feel cold thats all. any hotter and you could harm the seed. 
Is it an electric heater? If yes the it will lower the humidity in the area allot so be careful of that as well. Seedlings love humidity.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to say an electric fan heater. One that works like a hair dryer.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 29, 2011)

haha ya it is, I never thought about them getting too hot - I was too worried about them being too cold. I moved the heater a way a tad and hopefully it helps  thanks!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 30, 2011)

so another seed popped last night with some root and I put it in soil  No progress on the other seed


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 31, 2011)

As of right now - 3 seeds in soil that have germed
and 5 seeds germing just incase 
How long does it usually take for seeds to break soil?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

I didnt even germ mine. I just sprinkled soil on the and sprayed it and they broke ground last night so they took 3 days to pop out the soil.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 31, 2011)

alright well 1 of mine is going on day 3, one is on day 2, and the other i just planted today. hopefully they will break soil by the end of the week


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 1, 2011)

well 2 of my seeds in soil arnt doing anything
the other seeds root is growing and is almost 2" now
I added another seed that was germing to soil to help my odds


----------



## Jericho (Feb 1, 2011)

Are these bag seed?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 1, 2011)

ooo ya very much so. not even that good of bud, I am just trying to perfect my method before I purchase good femanized seeds


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2011)

Your honest Moses... not only bag seed but not very good bag seed. Your gonna do fine.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 1, 2011)

Hehe. At least its no loss of money then if they don't work first time then. Good luck


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Moses I thought Id pop in and recommend a heating pad when germinating.  You could buy one at a grow shop or any pet shop in the reptile section.  They work great for cloning too.  You needd that warmth when germinating and cloning but you dont want that dry heat from a heater like Jericho said.  Humidity levels are important.

I put my seeds in a wet paper towel, put the paper towel on a plate, put a plate ontop of the plate with a slight crack to allow a little oxygen in, just set the plate ontop of the heating pad and wait.  

Lately I have been soaking my seeds in a glass of water for 12 before going to the paper towel.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone,  I just want to make sure this all works out before I invest in good quality seeds. 
Rosebud - haha there is no point in lying right?
Maine - I think a heating pad would be great - Im gonna look for one
I switched from usng a papertowel to just dropping in them in water and all of them have germed. I am getting small pots today to transfer them.
In total I have: 5 seeds in soil - 3 doing ok, 2 not ok and atleast 5 good germed seeds I am moving to small pots today. Hopefully something will sprout


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

How long are you leaving them in the water for before putting them in soil? This is exactly what i did when i started. Had a load of bag seed and just messed around with them until i got it right.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

So far they have been in water a little over 24 hrs. Im not messing with them much, and they are just poppin. They will be in water maybe 48 hrs total when I transfer them to small pots. Their roots will be 1/2" long atleast


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> So far they have been in water a little over 24 hrs. Im not messing with them much, and they are just poppin. They will be in water maybe 48 hrs total when I transfer them to small pots. Their roots will be 1/2" long atleast



I like to do it earlier than that. I usually just wait for them to crack and then straight to soil. That way i know the root is going to go in the right direction and they wont waste as much energy turning around.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I like to do it earlier than that. I usually just wait for them to crack and then straight to soil. That way i know the root is going to go in the right direction and they wont waste as much energy turning around.



the root on one of my seeds is growing horizontally instead of down into the soil :confused2: I have very delicately tried to get it pointed down, but idk what it will do. It has been like that for almost 24 hrs


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

When the root 1st comes out of the seed it turns and heads towards the opposite side. It does this so it can then flip the seed out the soil and the leafs emerge for light. 

If you leave it till the root is grown then its planted in the wrong direction it needs to use more energy that it might not have to head in the right direction to do the flip. 

Dont know if that makes sense, Pretty baked and couldn't find a picture.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

haha Ya I get it, so its almost better to put the seed in root up? or atleast not straight down?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

Exactly. Found an example. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33903&d=1189959664 

That's what happens if you put it it wrong way round. and its too deep to fix it self. Dont forget seed only have so much energy before they need a top up from light above.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

ok Thanks Jericho  I will make sure my other seeds get done extra properly


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

I like to wait until there is a big ol taproot and then I put it into soil.  I have better success that way.  Every one has their own little ways of germing.  In my grow bible by Jorge it says not to leave the seeds in the glass of water for more than 24 hours because it gets no oxygen and can drown.  Ive never left a seed in the water for more than 24 hours so I wouldnt really know the effects but I thought Id just share that info with ya.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

jorge cervantes is a god, greenhouse seeds are THE best, and Strain Hunters is a wonderful documentary.
With that being said - Should seeds in water float or sink? I have all floating but 1, and it just recently sunk.
AND with seeds yet to break soil, should I have a light on them?  I have been about half an half, not knowing which works


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

Some seeds sink and some dont.  I dunk them under with my finger and sometimes they sink.  They dont need a light until they break above the soil.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

:aok: thanks!


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

Seeds will float when first put in water and some growers will take them out after they sink and pot them. I put them in paper towels after they sink because I like to see them sprout a taproot before I plant them.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

Right on


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 2, 2011)

So I came home tonight and to my suprise :holysheep: 4 of my seeds had broken the soil and standing up about 1/2"  there are still 3 that might break the soil. I ditched the rest too many for my small box. 
Thanks everyone for all the help so far :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 3, 2011)

all but one has broken soil and 1 is even about to drop the shell and grow its first leaves!!! :woohoo: ill post pics tonight


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats mate.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 3, 2011)

THANKS!!!!
So how long do you think before I should take a trip to my local hydrostore to get the 400w hps and nutes?
-I dont want to get any other lights, I know I shouldnt use hps for veg but idc and I can always just use my cfls, I only plan on veggin for 3 weeks


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2011)

I use HPS for veg. Have a look at my GJ, They are under a 600w. Just start at a good distance and work it down until you get them close enough. I would say give them a week under cfl about 2 inches away and then move to the 400w. 

Nutes you wont need for the 1st 2-3 weeks of veg usually. Your plant will tell you when though. You will see it start to loose the dark shiny green. Thats when you want to start your veg nutes. Start slow and work your way up just like the lights.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 3, 2011)

alright thanks! ill go next weekend and get the light and nutes


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

ostpicsworthless: SOOO I am trying to take pics but even when using super macro my camera cant zoom in enough
1 of my plants has its first set of 4 baby leaves
the others still only have the 2 from seed
Ill post pics asap


----------



## Classic (Feb 4, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> THANKS!!!!
> So how long do you think before I should take a trip to my local hydrostore to get the 400w hps and nutes?
> -I dont want to get any other lights, I know I shouldnt use hps for veg but idc and I can always just use my cfls, I only plan on veggin for 3 weeks


I'm just as new at this as you, so take my advice with a grain of salt...

Your box is only 2X2 or 4 sq ft.  When you were advised to get a 400 watt light, a mistake was made saying you have a 4X2 or 8 sq ft.  For 5000 lumens/sq ft, you'll need 20,000 lumens.  You can get that from a 250 watt.

What are you doing about ventilation?  You'll need some air flowing through that box.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

:welcome: classic - my grow box has a 2'x2' base but it is 4' tall so I think a 400w is needed. and I am going to get a fan for in and out, but I dont know what kind, any help?


----------



## Classic (Feb 4, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :welcome: classic - my grow box has a 2'x2' base but it is 4' tall so I think a 400w is needed. and I am going to get a fan for in and out, but I dont know what kind, any help?


My box is 2x3x6.  I have 6 sq ft and I'm using 2-250s.  I burned my plants at first until I made a few adjustments in my box

I cut a 4 inch hole in the top of my box and attached a squirrel cage fan.  I cut holes in the bottom of the box on the opposite corner of the box.  I draw air in from the bottom and exhaust from the top.  Also, I run a regular old fan inside the box to keep the air stirring.

I had my 250 about a foot away from the plants when they burned.  Part of my problem was that I didn't have the regular fan in the box at the time to keep the air stirred.  With a 400 watt, you'll have to keep the light further from the plants and you only have 4 feet vertical to work with.  What are you going to do when the plant is 3 ft tall?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

See Ive never used hps lights before so I dont know how hot they get, maybe I shouldnt use a 400w - it would save me like $70 on the lights :hubba: lol 
I would rather my few plants get 3' tall than have a bunch of 1.5' tall plants.....


----------



## Classic (Feb 4, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> See Ive never used hps lights before so I dont know how hot they get, maybe I shouldnt use a 400w - it would save me like $70 on the lights :hubba: lol
> I would rather my few plants get 3' tall than have a bunch of 1.5' tall plants.....


Like I said, I'm no expert either.  I just wanted to throw out a few comments before you bought a light that wouldn't work for you.  Surely someone with more knowledge will come along and comment on my thoughts.  

My lights are hooded with a self contained balast and they're about 8 inches tall.  If you buy something like that, even with the lights mounted at the very top of the box, you'll only have a little over 3 ft of grow space.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

the 250w I was looking at is a complete system like yours, with the hood and balast attached. the 400w has a separate balast. 

-QUESTION- Is a 400w going to work in a 4' tall box when I want 3' tall plants, or are they going to get burned? thanks :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

just a few pics to show yall what Im workin with 

View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0008.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0010.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0009.jpg


----------



## Jericho (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey buddy. 

Classic is right about the lights. If its a 2x2 then you can use a 250w hps and save some cash. Will also not be as hard to cool as a 400w. 

With my 600w i can get my plants within about 8 inches of it and thats with a fan sucking air through the lights cool tube.

If you only have 4 ft of space and you want the plants to be 3ft what about the pots? 

You could try having a look into lst or topping to lower the hight of the plant and increase bud sites to even out the yield at the end.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks Im glad I didnt waste my money on something that wouldnt work - 250w it is
seedings are doing great


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 6, 2011)

My plants are really starting to stretch, they are about 6-8" tall now
One of them has a wilting leaf, what is that from? I havnt used any nutes. Could it be light burn?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2011)

Seedlings to usually stretch a little at 1st. 

Get some pics up so we can have a better look. Stretch = lack of light so i doubt wilting is from light burn (heat burn)


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 6, 2011)

Just had to add some soil - they are getting too tall and need more stabilization 
I will post a pic asap of the leaf, it is the only one effected and its only the tip of the leaf.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 7, 2011)

the first pic (blurry sorry) is of the wilted leaf. the only possible thing I can think of is no enough air circulation, because I dont have a fan yet. 
ALSO I know I shouldnt have more than 1 plant per pot, I am getting more AND I know the cups are probably too small so they will get bigger pots too 

View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0012.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0013.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0014.jpg


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 8, 2011)

wilting has gone away....
I am getting the 250w hps this weekend.
:aok:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

They do look like they need some extra light. They are stretching allot. 250w will solve that.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 9, 2011)

ya I check on them at least twice a day, and every time they have stretched more and more. 
next set of leaves are starting to poke through


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2011)

hey Moses,just poppin in to say what up...I grow in a small space like you have going on,have you considered using t5 flouros,I use 3 4ft double tube t5 in a 4ft by 3ft by 7ft tall closet and the heat and stretching issues are not a prob,you can have light as close to 2or3 inches from the top of your plants,this minimizes stretching,I imagine any type of hps will be very hot in your limited space...I grow photo period strains as well as autos and have noticed that the auto leaves can look kinda funky at first and will change the more mature it gets,as far as nutes,I use veg nutes(grow) all the way through on autos but drop to 1/3 strength after they show buds,I will add  bloom and some cal mag till they finish,you can grow autos under t5s all the way with good results but a 400 or better will def give you better results if you have the space and proper ventalation,they now have t-5vhp setups that are awesome also...I have a seperate flowering space where heat is a non issue,veg under t5s and bud under a 430 agro,stay with it bro and green mojo your way....peace   ps spend the extra cash on a 400 or better,u wont regret it in the long run....jmo


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 9, 2011)

:welcome: mrfist
Do they make small flouros? my box is 4' tall but only 2' wide so even a 3' wouldnt fit.

At my hydrostore a 250w and 400w system cost the same, but with my grow limited area will 400w get too hot, especially when my plants get tall?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2011)

check out htgsupply.com,they can hook u up cheaper than your local hydro store on all your lighting,venting, cooling needs


----------



## Jericho (Feb 12, 2011)

How things going Moses?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 13, 2011)

hey jericho!
I had to leave for the weekend but I am back and :shocked: the plants have really grown.
pics tomorrow - I havnt been able to get my hps YET but they are doing good on the cfls


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 14, 2011)

hey guys sorry I havnt posted in a while, been really busy.
The plants are between 11 and 13 days old under 24hr cfls

I wont be able to get the 250w hps until this weekend. Is it ok that they will have been under cfls for most/possibly ALL of the veg period (i dont want to veg more than 3 weeks) 

View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0016.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0017.jpg


View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0018.jpg


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

They are extremely stretched mate. no way they will be able to flower like that. They would fall over. 

I think you will have to wait for the hps. The cfls you have don't seem to be doing much. 

How far away are you keeping them?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 14, 2011)

They are really close but I only have 3 of them now
I just dont think they are enough.....

I am already planning on having to tie them to keep them from falling over

I can get some pots today and replant them with the soil higher to help

The next week will be the most crucial


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

Def want to bury them. The cotyledon (seed leafs) want to be as close to the soil. The leaf growth you have there should happen in about 3 inches of hight imo

Are the cfls just hanging ontop on them or have they got a type of reflector? 
What watts are they? How big of an area?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 14, 2011)

2 of them have small reflectors and are really close, the other doesnt and is higher up.
They are 75w cfls which only produces 1200 lumens each <--waay not enough
and my box is 2'x2' and is 4' tall


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Moses,
  Good luck with your first grow! 
-If I was you I would get those plants you have in the same pot seperated into different pots.  It looks like you have 3 in there and it can be a problem later.  Seperating them now should not be too tough.  Once you go to flower them it might be a problem if one or two are male and one or two are female.  By then the roots will be all grown together and it will be tough to seperate them.  

-Keep a fan blowing on them, get those CFL lights down to 3 or 4 inches away, and that will reduce the stretch.  I would also check out the threads here on high stress and low stress training, particularly tying down and pinching stems. 

-What kind of CFL lights are you using?  Specifically the k spectrum rating?  I veg with CFL's and I get a lot less stretch than that.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 14, 2011)

:welcome: sensi!

I got rid of the runt and i am getting pots for all 5 of them tomorrow - I tried today but they were already closed

I have my lights as close as possible, I just really need an hps or more cfls and they are at 2700k


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

WELL more like 1 new pot right now....I made a beginner mistake - I ran out of soil *facepalm*
Hopefully I did my first transfer correctly
I am getting more soil today - 2 bags, soil like I am using now, almost no nutes

The pots are 8"x8"


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

just picked up 2 more bags of generic soil, very few nutes

I will transplant the rest and post pics tonight :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

I got all 5 transplanted into the 8x8 pots
there is hardly room for 5, so I will only grow 4 next time
pics tomorrow


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

hey sorry I havnt put any pics yet- camera is dead, but charging
pics tonight or tomorrow morning I PROMISE


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll be checking in the AM


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi mosespmg ya want to try coco in hempy buckets its not rocket science and ive found this to be the best performing sorta manual hydro set up going after 14 years of growing constantly.
Any help just ask me dude.
Time4plan-b


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

can u send me a PM with more details?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 17, 2011)

I got my hps, 150w because of money, but its still awesome
16000 lumens :hubba:

Hope yall like em


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

You need to paint those walls flat white or take that 16k lumens and cut them in half. Your wasting ALOT of light with those walls. Can you get the light any closer? Or is it to hot? I would also suggest a fan in there if its possible. 

They are looking much better though. Congrats on the new light.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 17, 2011)

:aok: thanks for the advice man
I am working on a reflective material,
It isnt too hot but I dont want to risk it being any closer with no fan
I am getting an 8" fan tonight and hopefully 1 more later


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

I would go with white over reflective material. It usually is better at reflecting.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 17, 2011)

I also got some Fox Farm NUTES

I dont know the ph of the soil so I am going to start off extremely low
- like 1/8th strength, I am getting a ph meter soon

I got Big Bloom - worm castings and bat guano
and Tiger Bloom - 2-8-4

I need to know when to add them and what strength Thanks


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

the plants really like the hps :aok:
I switched from 24/0 to 18/6 last night and will continue for at least 5 more days - depending on how they do/how big they get, before 12/12
--for anyone wondering-- I switched to 18/6 so it doesnt shock the plants going from 24/0 straight to 12/12 

Help with the nuts is appreciated


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

How old are they now? Are they showing sex?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

they are about 16 days now, and no sex -- I dont want to veg them too long so I dont run out of room, I am going to veg 3-4 weeks total

any advice on the nutes?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

All i can say is start low at about 1/4 the recommended and then work your way up. When you see there colour. You can normally start at about 3 weeks on low. Your plants did have a slow start though. 

Your plants will continue to veg under 12/12 light until mature so it wont speed up the process just slow down the growing. When you see some hairs that's when you know flowering is starting and that's when you want to start thinking about changing your nutes to flower nutes.

I strongly suggest you read this. Its not allot of info but will help you understand how they work much better. If you click on each nutrient it will also show you what def looks like. hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_nutrition

This is all how i do things, Others may have other ideas.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Jericho!

I will give that a read for sure.

Ill let the plants go atleast a week longer before adding 1/4 strength worm castings and bat guano


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

I should give it some time after I give it the nutes before I switch to flowering right? I was thinking maybe 2 weeks? to make it:
3 weeks reg veg
2 weeks veg with nutes = 5 total weeks veg

when I start adding the nutes the time might change based on what they do, but I just need to know if I am thinking right


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

Basically you stick with the veg nutes until you see signs of flowers. If they are in 12/12 light or 24/7 light they will still be in veg until you see signs of flowering/maturity. Putting them in 12/12 light before hand will only make it easier to see when they go into flower. 

i would say wait until 3-4 weeks before giving them any nutes unless you see signs they need it (Colour getting lighter on the leaves). Change the lights when you want to slow down the growth or if you see signs of flowering.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

:aok: Thanks again Jericho

If I start nutes next week - it will be week 4 so Ill start no later than then

and Ill hold off on changing the lights -- I just want to see some budds BUT patience is a virtue  and you should NEVER compromise a good harvest


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :aok: Thanks again Jericho
> 
> If I start nutes next week - it will be week 4 so Ill start no later than then
> 
> and Ill hold off on changing the lights -- I just want to see some budds BUT patience is a virtue  and you should NEVER compromise a good harvest



Fact is there is no way to speed up a plant budding, It needs to reach maturity before it will do anything and the light cycle will not change that. In this life patience is a virtue. 

Some of mine are showing signs of flowering now. Will try get some shots up in my GJ when i can be bothered to mess with camera.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats man!! 

Ill be looking forward to the pics


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 19, 2011)

haha finally got a fan  and they are swaying nicely 

the fan is not right on them, just above :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

got motivated to take some pics 

first pic is of my pride and joy - 18 days old and has sets of 5 fan leaves and leaves growing out of the nodes!

2nd pic - leaves growing out of the node

rest are of the other plants - random


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

lastly


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

They look good keep up the good work! And here's some MOJO for you!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

:dancing: thanks Nova!

sittin here smokin a bong, listening to Modest Mouse, and playing video games. good way to end the day, and with good people on MM to round it out 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking really good moses, They seem to be enjoying that HPS and fan.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks Jericho!

the other plants are starting to grow leaves at the nodes - :woohoo: progress!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 22, 2011)

plants are doin great guys and gals. pics tomorrow -  - but I am pretty sure my big plant is a female.

It has what appears to be 2 white pistols coming out of the first node. I dont want to get over excited just yet, so ill let it go 1 more day and post a pic of it tomorrow


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

The tips of some of the fan leaves are beginning to curl upwards. There is no discoloration so it leads me to think watering

I water each plant 3 times a day with slightly less than a cup of water each time -- too much? not enough?

post pics when I get home  Thanks everyone


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 23, 2011)

You should water the plants once each two or three days (or until you see the soil dry ). And you should water it quite enough. It is quite a important thing the wet/dry cycle ( thanks Melvan ) so you need to read something about it. I think that your plants have a small growth for day 18th. But just my opinion. Good luck wish you the best


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> You should water the plants once each two or three days (or until you see the soil dry ). And you should water it quite enough. It is quite a important thing the wet/dry cycle ( thanks Melvan ) so you need to read something about it. I think that your plants have a small growth for day 18th. But just my opinion. Good luck wish you the best



.......or maybe as little as once per week. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33242
there it is moses...


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I guess I have been over watering.

The top of the soil is always pretty dry which is why I kept watering, but I guess its ok as long as the deep soil is still moist (which im pretty sure it is)

Ill double check when I get home and post pics


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

oo and bho - ya my plants are little for their age - they had very little light for the first 2 weeks (only about 3000 lumens for the entire grow room) but now I have my hps (16000 lumens) and it is really helping  I am hoping they keep growing


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 23, 2011)

dude if you are watering that much you are def over watering.if moisture stays deep in the soil like you are doing not letting it dry out you are prone to get root rot,I water my plants ONCE A WEEK,get on a schedule and you will see a difference,I see more first growers ruin a grow by overwatering,leave them alone and let them grow.....peace


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks mrfist - I was so worried about under watering, I guess I over watered. Im glad I asked before I really did some harm.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

first pic is of grow box

second and third are the big plant

rest - other 4 plants ---- the last plant is growing outward alot more than the other plants and looks underdeveloped...


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

the odd ball


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

Moses Great job. They are looking good. Careful with the leaf curling, they seem to be getting a little too close to hps. Mine do that when i miss judge the heat apart from that things are looking good Mate.

When it comes to water you will get the hang of it. I use the weight of the pots to tell when its time. Just get a pot fill it with dry soil. When it gets near that weight thats when its time to water. I agree with once a week in theory. When you hit flower though they may need more. Dont rely on a schedule to much as your plants needs will change. learn the weight of your pots and you will sail through.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

hey Jericho!

I havnt raised my hps yet, and it is still about 6" above the tops. when I put my hand over the tops it isnt too hot, but only because of the fan, it gets warm with the fan off buts its on 24/7. still too hot?

glad I learned about the watering, could ruined everything :shocked:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

If they are curling like that i would say try raise it just a little. Not too high, just a tad, If you look at my pics you will see the big one has the curls as well. otherwise your doing great mate.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

:aok: ill raise it up a some. thanks mate


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 24, 2011)

so heres the plan:

1. I moved the light up another 6-8" and im gettin chains today to make it easier (you dont want to know how im doing it now), and I am moving it to its final height in a week. (week before flowering)
2. I started using quarter strength nutes 3 waterings ago and I am going to switch to half strength after next watering and only use half strength 
3. March 1st I would like to start LSTing my 4 small plants and top my big one - if possible??

and finally 
4. March 7th, one week after LSTing and topping and 2 weeks after giving half strength veg nutes, I would like be begin flowering. 

Thats what I am hoping to do - can you tell me if the times sound right?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 24, 2011)

I would suggest getting the easy rollers to hang your lights. They make things so simple. 

I cant comment on the time line really, I'm an auto grower so dont need to worry about that.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 24, 2011)

darn you and your autos!! -- I am going to do my next grow same as this - bag seed, but then once I got a handle on things I am gonna invest in seeds and probably autos to start out, ive always loved the though of em

do you add both veg nutes (worm casings and bat guano) as well as the flowering nutes(PKN) while flowering or just the PKN?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 24, 2011)

Depending how long the strain flowers for. 

You want to stop using N (Veg nutes) early enough so that the leafs loose there colour by time flowering is finished, That way you have a better cure. So if you have a sativa that is going to flower for say 12 weeks then you may want to use it during flower for 1st 4 and then let it use up the nute by end of flower. 

It will depend on your strain really, considering thats bag seed then you will have to wing it.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 24, 2011)

ok thanks Jericho. I will  keep an eye on it and stop well before harvest.

:aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

plants literally exploded last night :shocked:

my plants are gaining about a node a night, more leaves keep appearing every morning!, its unbelievable 

my odd ball plant is now growing out so much it is overlapping fan leaves with my big one. and my big one is getting bushier too! if this keeps up I am going to need more room!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

How many you got going? Forgot how big your area is.

I have 4 bushy ones in mine at the moment and another one on the way and i feel im running out of room lol.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning Jericho!

I have 5 plants this grow, but I am only going to grow 4 starting next time.

and my box is small. floor space is only 2'x2' and its only 4' tall. 

including the pots, the plants are just under a foot and a half, but the plants them selves are only about 11" tall. I wish I had more room!


----------



## Roddy (Feb 25, 2011)

lol, alot of plant for that small a space....

Take a toke of this while we watch... :48:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

*puff puff* thanks Roddy :48:

I know! I was only planning on 4, but I couldnt let 1 go haha. Im cutting the males obviously so that will even it back out. <-- hopefully not too much


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm, i would say even 4 is to much for that space. Have a look at the last shot in my GJ, The 4 plants in there are in a 3x3 space and they are autos, They still have another 5 weeks to go so they are going to at least double that size. I feel I'm running short of space.

Males should show them selves soon then maybe you can get rid of a couple.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh, I see...yes, you should have a male or two at most, (hopefully) giving the ladies room to mature! Remember that the ladies will double in size (or more) when put into budding...


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

Ill take a look Jericho, thanks!

I want them to keep growing, vertically more than outward because of space. should I go ahead and raise the light to its final spot (about 1' higher)?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Keeps lights as close as possible for now. How old are they now?


----------



## Roddy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, lights close so no stretch.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

the big one is 23 days and the others are 21. 

I would rather them stretch upward than outward, for now. You sure I shouldnt move the light?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Stretch will make them grow taller and wider. Your best off coping until they show sex for now.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

hey moses.  these things are looking healthy.  there is an "inverse square law" that will help you with your distances.  intensity =light output/distance squared

a 400w  light should hang 12-24" above the canopy...IMO


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

alright Jericho, ill stay put 

:welcome: ben thanks for the formula. and its a 150w, not 400. I wish I could have afforded the 400w. but it would have probably been too hot anyways.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 27, 2011)

So the lowest leaves on 3 of my plants are starting to yellow. Is this normal or what? I watered them yesterday, but it had been almost 4 days before that. 

any advice? and pics tomorrow


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> So the lowest leaves on 3 of my plants are starting to yellow. Is this normal or what? I watered them yesterday, but it had been almost 4 days before that.
> 
> any advice? and pics tomorrow


 
Hi Moses,
  Pics of the leaves would be a big help.  Are you talking about the little round leaves where there is one on either side of the stem?... or the first set of actual MJ shaped leaves?
  Either way I lose leaves all the time as plants age, especially lower on the plant as the above growing foliage lets less and less light down below.  Pics would help us know if it is a problem or more natural.  Some people see a leaf falling off and think it is a huge problem.  But every plant will lose leaves over time.

By the way the plants look great in the last pic you posted, nice work 
-SSF


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

It isnt the baby seed leaf, the really tiny one. It is the next leaf after that. the kinda big single leaf. not the sets of 3, 5 or 7. and I even have sets of 9


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Dont worry too much about it. My plants have always had the newest leafs die off.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

alright, thanks Jericho, thats what I am hoping.

The plants are looking great besides that, they are all over 1' now!!  :woohoo: 

pics when I get home


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking forward to pics. As long as its the 1st couple sets of leafs you should be find. Just keep an eye on the others and if it shows on other leafs then get a pic up so we can identify it.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

:aok: definitely keepin an eye on em. Thanks Jericho


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

I cant get a good pic of the yellowing, but I think its alright. The plants look great, just the lowest leaf if yellowing.

hope you enjoy


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good mate. You have got to get some white on those walls asap. Loosing allot of light mate. If you cant afford paint then try white cardboard, The stuff they make posters and charts out of in schools.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

hey Jericho! 

Ya I really need some white. I am going to make it professional(mylar or paint) after this grow, but I am going to get some poster board for now. 

Been kinda distracted sorry :bong: :aok:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Forget mylar, just go flat white paint. Its cheaper and just as good.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

ok I had heard mylar is "the best" but I dont know if I am willing to spend that much when paint is apparently just as good. Thanks mate


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

If you have a look in the light section i think there is a chart on reflectivity of materials. You might be able to find one on-line.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

hadnt thought of that :goodposting: Thanks Jericho


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good, white is the way to go, mylar blows around, gets dirty, a can of white paint is way cheaper.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Nova, thanks for the advice.

I have some paint so after this grow, my box will become white.
for now, I just bought 6 white poster boards and I am putting it up tomorrow. 
pics when Im done


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

Got some posterboard last night (dark blue) hahahaha JUST KIDDDING some plain flat white  sorry im blazin this morning :bong:

Today I am going to take all of the plants of out the box, do some cleaning, put in the WHITE poster board, water the plants before the light goes off, and start lst. 

I am starting the lst off easy by just bending them over and see how long it takes them to snap back. Ill tie em down tomorrow.

OoOoo I forgot; Ive had it on 18/6 for a little over a week now and when I opened my box today :woohoo: it smelled like fresh marigangabuds for the first time! Im so happy. I looked for pistols, but none yet. 

pics when the cleaning is done :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

got it cleaned up some and put up the white poster board. whatcha think


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking good, Can you see the difference in reflection and amount of light in there now? 

Cant wait to see these bud up.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

There you go, I think you'll see difference now that you're reflecting light instead of absorbing it.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Jericho and Nova! 

I could start seeing a difference while I was putting it in haha. There is alot more light now, and its a little bit of a whiter light now, instead of yellowish because of the wood. 

I have begun lst. I bent the 4 smaller plants about 2/3rds of the way up the stalk away from the light and all of them but the biggest of the 4 has stood back up already (about 3 hrs later). Im sure taking them out of the box didnt help but it had to be done. 

I will bend them all back over again when that last one stands up. I am hoping this will help the stalks get thicker, they need to


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

wow -- Just realized, and I honestly never thought I would have a 10 page forum. I expected this to go alot worse than it has; guess I have more of a green thumb than I thought. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has stopped by and helped me along the way. :clap: :tokie: this one is for yall.

lst is goin great, Im gonna tie them down permanently this afternoon. pics when they are tied


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

So the yellowing is coming back on some of the plants. Im starting to think it might be a Nitrogen def maybe? after looking at the def chart MP has.

Ill try and get some pics, its hard with the lighting. 

If it is, should I start adding quarter strength flowering nutes? I want to start flowering in about a week anyways. Thanks all


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

If it is def i would suggest veg nutes for now so that the N lasts through flowering. Otherwise they may run out a little too early. 

Some people use Veg nutes for 1st week of flower depending how long its going to go for.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

good morning Jericho! 

alright Ill just up the veg nutes from half to 3/4 strength and see what happens.
pics when I get home


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

so now Im confused. 

I watered them with 3/4 strength veg nutes, and the plants with the yellowing didnt change at all, but one of the other plants got nute burn. so should I just try flushing all the plants and see what happens? or keep with the nutes just go back to quarter strength? thanks


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2011)

This nute burn happened over night? 

Try take the plant out of the HPS and take a pic in normal colour


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 3, 2011)

morning Jericho! ya it happened to my odd ball plant, and it didnt even take over night to happen. happened in like 2 hrs.

I watered them all with 3/4 strength and when I checked em before lights out, the lowest leaves on my oddball plant had yellow spots. ill take it out and snap a pic, tis easy  

this morning there is no change, the odd ball has kinda small yellow spots and the other 2 plants just have yellowing of the leaves, no spots. it hasnt gone to any of the other leaves thankfully


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 3, 2011)

so first is the pic of what I think is the nute burn on my odd ball plant

second is the odd ball plant all bent over  Thanks everyone


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2011)

It does not look like nute burn IMO, Nute burn usually starts on the tips and works its way down the leaf. Is not usually in dots like that. Could you have dropped nute solution on that leaf?


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Jericho, there is a good possibility of that. I try and be as careful as possible, but anything can happen. should I still flush or get rid of that leaf or what?

also, am I doing the lst correctly? It is seeming to work, just want to make sure


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 4, 2011)

pics tomorrow - but I had to tell yall

lst works miracles :aok:

It has really made the stalks stronger and a little bigger so far, but the biggest improvement is at the nodes. since bending them over, the sides of the plants are getting alot more light, and have just exploded. they are starting to look really bushy!!! Thanks everyone for the help so far. pics tomorrow 

oh, also. The nute burn has gotten better after a slight flush. I am going to hold off on nutes for a few more days so they can fully recover


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 5, 2011)

Thinking about starting flowering in a few days?

first pic is of them all
the second pic is one of the plants that I did lst to
third is of my odd ball plant, but it is much less odd now 
fourth is of my big one


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 5, 2011)

looking good moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Fruity! You think they are ready for flowering in a few days?


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 6, 2011)

New growth is bunching together so I moved my lights up another 6" or so. only about 9" more I can go up. 
I had planned on starting flowering tomorrow, sound good?
pics tomorrow if I start flowering


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Roddy! Im hoping they keep growing some


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 7, 2011)

Started flowering today. so far its been 9 hrs of darkness...3 more to go. pics when the lights come on  Thanks everyone


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry about quality and only being a single pic - camera is MIA

First pic of what they look like after 12 hrs of darkness :hubba: 

I am hoping they show sex soon, and keep growing  Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 8, 2011)

Just turned the lights on to start day 3 of flowering 
The smell keeps getting better and better, I hope the show sex soon!
Not even noticeable outside the box, but it smells good :aok:
Raised the lights about 5", only another 6" left I can raise. Final raise will be soon to get the last stretching out of the way early and lst more in needed. 
pics tonight before the lights go out, or right after I turn em on tomorrow 
Thanks

Moses


----------



## nova564t (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking healty.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Nova. They have grown so much, even since that pic 2 days ago. 
Cant wait until they show sex


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone :lama: 
Just waiting a few more hours until I turn the lights on to start day 4 
pics when I turn em on...pass this around until I get back :48:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey moses. Hows things?


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Jericho! I had thought people forgot about me 
Im still waiting to turn on the lights...12 hrs is longer than it seems!
turning em on in about an hr and a half, ill get pics then.
Thanks for stoppin by mate...u get the J thats goin around? :48: if not


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Ow yeh mate, Im high as a kite right now, working my way through yesterdays programs considering i download. 

Thing have been quite around the GJ section, pretty much no change in mine since last update.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha thats awesome.
 Im hoping people are still around to help me out, Im wanting to start my first dose of flowering nutes. FF tiger bloom, quarter strength. whatcha think?
Thanks

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

I would wait until they show sex. Dont want to ease off the N too soon or they will run out too early. You


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

Just turned the lights on and do I see what I think I see - look at the first pic 
second pic is of my big girl
third is of my second biggest
last is of them all :aok:

Watered them some. plain watering this time. maybe nutes next time.
Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. I had stuff to do all day today, so I couldnt look after my plants as closely as I usually do.
I got back to turn off the lights, and alot of the lower fan leaves on my big plants are drooping. like ive never seen.
Only thing I can think of is maybe they need more water now that they are flowering, and getting alot bigger? pics in the morning, but hopefully they are better by then.
Thanks

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

My pots get empty faster during flower. Snap a pic if you can. Could be over watering as well, they look alike.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 11, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I had stuff to do all day today, so I couldnt look after my plants as closely as I usually do.
> I got back to turn off the lights, and alot of the lower fan leaves on my big plants are drooping. like ive never seen.
> Only thing I can think of is maybe they need more water now that they are flowering, and getting alot bigger? pics in the morning, but hopefully they are better by then.
> Thanks
> ...


 
Hi Moses!  
  Just wanted to check in on your journal.  How are the girls doing?  I keep seeing you mention that you are turning your lights on and off by hand every 12 hours, is that right?  You can get a digital timer for less than $20 at many different places such as hardware stores or even Walmart.  I can't imagine having to be there every 12 hours to turn on and off the lights.  I would be afraid I might fall asleep one night watching tv and screw it up.  This is one of the couple that I have.  If you can find one, get one that has a battery backup to it.  That way if the power goes out at some point in your home it will still keep the time and your plants on schedule.  





-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Sensi! I know its a pain to manually turn on and off my lights. luckily I work from home mostly so it isnt a problem, but a timer would be great

I really need a timer and a ph meter. Does anywhere like home depot, lowes, or ace hardware have a ph meter? or only my hydrostore? 

Oh, and I have a green light(doesnt effect flowering) so I checked on my plants and they are not drooping as much, gave em a slight watering at lights out


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, sorry its been a minute. 
Well I was in my room last night and suddenly the light goes out. it was almost time for lights out anyways but I am worried about the light.

It is a complete system with the ballast and all attached and it was very hot. I dont know if it just got too hot and auto turned off, or if the bulb blew. Ive only had it 2 months at the most, so Im hoping the bulb isnt burned already. 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 14, 2011)

you can buy ph test strips at your hardware store, be sure to test your run off water's ph too.

looking good! gratz on the girls


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks MedHead!
I am going to get some real soon, I just need to figure out if my lights messed up, im checkin when I get home. 

pics later this afternoon when I get my camera back


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 14, 2011)

Just to let yall know, Im pretty sure my light is ok. I just turned it on
It seems to be working fine, but ill monitor it and make sure 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey all, sorry its been a minute.

Just a few pics I got in with my cellphone :shocked: before I get my camera back.
My "big girl" is no longer my biggest, surpassed by the one in the corner - undergoing slight lst :woohoo:. haha I can now officially say girls...they are all showing pre-pistols but since they are bagseed I expect hermies.

First pic is the top of my old big girl, my new big girl undergoing slight lst, and one of my 2 small plants also undergoing slight lst
Second pic is my odd ball plant which has become quite bushy since lsting twice 

I am gong to start flowering nutes tomorrow - quarter strength FF tiger bloom
More pics when I get my camera tonight

Thanks

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> you can buy ph test strips at your hardware store, be sure to test your run off water's ph too.
> 
> looking good! gratz on the girls



I would not buy the ph strips, They are not good for reading ph for growing, You want something that be be more precise. 

On ebay you can get a cheap hanna meter for about 15 pound delivered. I would check into them, mine is still running fine after a year or 2. 

Looking good moses. I need to update my GJ, Will get camera tomorrow and get some pics. Trichs are showing up nicely now.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 14, 2011)

hey Jericho! 

I am wanting to get a ph wand or something like that to get a digital ph reading. i may have to use stripes for a  minute tho until I can get one.

grats man! cant wait for mine to take off


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

Just raised the light the last new inches I could. I am hoping to get the rest of the stretching out of the way early so they can focus on budding. 
I am having to water them alot more often now that they are flowering  they just cant get enough!

I am debating on whether or not to get rid of the small plant you can see in the pic I posted earlier - PLEASE HELP - 
I am wanting to get rid of her so I have more room to focus on the other small plant, and possibly lst some branches of the big plants. IS THIS WORTH IT? or should I let it grow and see how it buds? Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Just turned on the lights, and my now biggest plant is either starting to bud or starting to grow balls. Its so small I cant tell. I know what balls look like on a plant but does anyone have a pic of a plant just starting to bud? do they look at all similar when its the VERY beginning? I really hope my biggest one isnt 100% male, I can deal with hermies. Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

Moses LST it alway worth it in my eye's, you can tie them down, to the side even U turn then pointing them back at the ground, doing this mean's you can get the light closer to the bottom bud's resulting in better yield less airy popcorn, first couple grow's i did i when the natural way and just let them grow up yield were OK but the bottom bud's were airy, once i started useing LST my yield's double'd there was less popcorn and i could veg longer


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey fruity, thanks for stopping by.
I have been doing slight lst to all but one of my plants, and it has really paid off.
I am wondering though if I should get rid of one of my small plants to lst some braches of my big ones. 
also, read my last post and if you can help me out with a pic that would be much appreciated. Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

MOSES 4TH POST IN THIS THREAD I PUT PICS UP IN IT WONT LETME PUT THEM UP AGAIN JUST TYPE IN GOOGLE MALE/FEMALE CANNABIS, THEN CLICK IMAGES 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53124


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks fruity, based on the pics u posted, I have to say its a hermie. Which I can deal with, especially since its my biggest. 
It has the pre-pistols like a female on most of the nodes, but just today something else has started to grow out of the same spot. They are still very small, but I am pretty sure they are balls and not bud. 
I am going to monitor very closely and make sure. Cant you pick the balls and make it not as bad? Just something I thought I read around here


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

it will not be bud as bud is the calyx witch the pistil's come out of you, are probly looking at ball's LOL if this is the only bud you have growing i would say pick them off and check every day top to bottom for new one that have grown also look out for "nanner" little yellow thing something green that look like banana, you probly wont get them all but a couple seed's shouldnt do any harm


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya like I said from the very beginning - I expect hermies because they came from hermies. I am going to let it go simply because it is my biggest plant and will still produce some hopefully decent bud. 
This is both a good and a bad thing to have happened. Obviously bad because it is a hermie, but I am still glad to know that I have grown these plants correctly enough that they are actually flowering. 
I hope this is the only plant that hermies -HA- but if not, I know MP will be here to help me out. Thanks all.

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

So I went ahead and did lst to some branches where I had a little space. I got about 5-6 brances so im hoping to see some growth in the next few days. 
Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 17, 2011)

99% sure my new biggest plant has hermied. The "balls" are almost big enough to be picked so I will be monitoring closely and picking as they come.
That aside, all the plants are doing good, including the hermie. They seem to love the FF tiger bloom nutes and havnt shown any burn. 
They are all growing about half an inch a night :shocked: They are really taking off. Pics tonight  finally get my camera back


----------



## Jericho (Mar 17, 2011)

You will be amazed with the stretch in flower. This morning i checked in the tent when i woke up and the HBD looks double the hight. 

This is where things get interesting


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Jericho! Glad yours are doin good too! 
I cant wait to see what my other plants do


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone 

The plants are doing great, and loving the lst and nutes. I did lst to the tops of most of them and some branches on the big ones, where I had room. 
My biggest plant is a confirmed hermie, and it looks sooo weird. I know what a 100% male plant looks like, and its not that, so I am hoping for some bud.
The other plants are starting to show signs of being hermies, but not as bad. Just the drawback of being bagseed, o well.

First two pics is of all the plants, top view and I tried to get a decent side pic - yes I accidently bent a branch to far on my oddball plant on the left

Third pic is my old biggest plant, doing well and growing quite nice and symmetrically 

Fourth pic is my odd ball plant which has become pretty nice and bushy :aok:

Fifth and Sixth pics are of my hermie. Tried to get a good pic of the top because it looks crazy weird. Sorry its bad quality. and second is of the branches I did slight lst to. 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 18, 2011)

6th pic


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 18, 2011)

I took those pics in a hurry to get them posted, so I went back and checked on the plants, and upon further inspection I have found that my oddball plant and my 2 small plants have small WHITE pistols coming out of the top nodes.

They still might hermie but I am so glad I have atleast some confirmation that there will be bud grown. I cant get a good pic of the white pistols because they are so small but maybe in the next few days. :woohoo: now the real fun begins. every day is going to be like a new treasure hunt to see what has grown over night!! Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 19, 2011)

Took a leap and got rid of my biggest plant/major hermie. 
Like I said earlier, the two small plants and the oddball plant are all showing white pre-pistols and look really good.
My old biggest plant is taking a while to show sex, but hopefully soon. Pics later

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 19, 2011)

Tried to get pics of the WHITE pre-pistols, but I cant get a really good one because my camera isnt the best, and the hps lighting, but I tried

First pic is of the oddball plant, I circled where it is, and I promise there are 2 WHITE hairs, they are just really hard to see

Second pic is of the bigger of my 2 small plants. I circled here too just to make sure yall know where to look, because I know its really hard to tell, but there are small white hairs coming out also 

Now that I have room because I got rid of my hermie, I have done slight lst to every branch on my 2 big plants.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

Can any of yall remember how you felt when you saw the first ever thc crystals on your very own plants, that you grew? 
My oddball plant and one of my smaller plants just started to produce tiny tiny crystals at the very top "cola"/still new growth. When I walked into my room before I even checked the plants I noted that it actually kinda smelled like weed in my room *first time ever* :holysheep: When I checked the plants, the tops of those 2 plants just seemed to glisten in the orange glow of the hps. It was an incredible feeling to know I made it happen, and its just the beginning :aok: Thanks to everyone that has made this possible so far, and still to come

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

Just wanted to share a pic of what my grow box looks like now that it only has 4 plants in it. Odd ball is in the bottom right and my old biggest is on the bottom left. The smaller plant on the top right is the other plant showing crystals  Thanks 

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good moses.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 21, 2011)

I remember the first frostiness...and am proud to see it every time!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Jericho! I was hoping someone would say something soon, starting to think I was talking to myself 
Hey Roddy, It is truly a great feeling to know all the hard work is finally paying off. When I started this I didnt intend to spend much on it, but after seeing you cant half-*** growing cannabis (that is the one and only time I will ever curse on MP I promise, you may ban me if it happens again :aok: ) I have spent around $300 plus the added elec bill. I would be very disappointed if I wasted that much money. I have learned more from the people on MP than I have watching any video or reading any book, and that alone is still worth the money. Thanks for the support

Moses


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yo Moses! Looking good over here!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Gixxer! Thanks 
I just noticed but they are growing like crazy! they are getting closer and closer to 2' tall :aok: 
I need to get chains for my light because the way I have it now it cant be raised anymore but there is still like 8" I could raise it, if I do it right. Ill work on that. Thanks for stoppin by!

Moses


----------



## sawhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Moses...:aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Saw, good to see you around these parts! Not much else to update, but ill take a few pics if I can tonight


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 22, 2011)

I have noticed that the plants are really needing more water now that they are in flower, but I just want to make sure I am still on the right track. I have been watering them when the fan leaves get a little droopy and after a watering they seem to perk back up. The fan leaves are getting droopy about every day and a half, and I am just wondering if this is normal, or if I am waiting too long to water, or what? Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 23, 2011)

I had the lights off for about 15 hrs yesterday because I still havnt gotten a timer, but I think it was a good thing. They have grown about 2" and are really starting to show flowering. I can finally take pics for yall :woohoo:

first pic is of all of them

second pic is of my old biggest plant

third is a close up of my old biggest plant 

They are all doing really well, but I can only get a good pic of that plant because of the lighting. Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

Decided to take a pic of the vaporizer I got for my bday yesterday, so I snapped a few of the plants as the light was turning on 

first pic is of all of them

second pic is the top of my old biggest plant (I keep taking a pic of this plant because it looks the best haha), but they are all looking really good :aok:

third is of the vaporizer I got. Ideally I would have gotten a Volcano :hubba: but I didnt get quite that much for my birthday. 

oh, and my girlfriend got me a gram and a half of some awesome bubble hash. I was stoned in my dreams . Thanks

Moses


----------



## sawhse (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking good Moses. I like the vap, I have never used one yet hows it hit?


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Saw, smoking a vap is totally different than regular smoking. I would recommend everyone get a vaporizer, they are so amazing. It is the safest way to smoke and it makes your bud last so much longer. you can get about 15 hits off .5g and every hit tastes like hash, so spicy and exotic. If you start to cough, its almost impossible to stop lol. When you smoke it, at first you dont think its working, but you can taste it. all the sudden half way through, your totally spaced out and dont even know where you are. The high is a total creeper, and is very long lasting, no matter what the bud. I give my vap 4 out of 5 stars, only because it doesnt have a digital temp,just a knob. but I have already learned where the sweet spot is, so you only burn the thc and not the leaf  Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

sound great moses i stopped smokeing cig's about 2 weeks ago, i only smoke them in spliff's now i have been looking at vap so i can completely cut it out my life i may have to get 1 
plant's look good nice job


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey fruity, congrats on quitting. Personally I dont smoke any tobacco, but all my friends do, and I know its hard to stop. Vaporizers are a great way to go, and worth the extra buck, let me know if you get one :aok:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 26, 2011)

They have grown alot in the last few days, at least 3", so I thought Id share a few pics. 

In the first pic Im trying to show yall how the rest of the plant is looking, not just the top. The plant is my old biggest one

Second pic is a top shot of my old biggest one. They are all starting to look like this, I just cant get a good pic of the others 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks good buddy. You will have to get them out of there under some normal light so we can get a better look.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Jericho! I know, I really want yall to get a good pic of what they really look like, I am just too scared to move them out haha. I might tomorrow just after lights on.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait for lights on, And taking them out for a moment wont do anything. Just have the light on in the room. I always take mine in and out to water and take pics. It wont harm anything.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 26, 2011)

:aok: thanks mate! I just wanted to make sure


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally got chains for my light, moved it up about 5", and I can still go a few more. Im starting to run out of height space though. The plants now range from 19" to 21" tall. I have maybe another 10" if height space left. Im hoping they dont grow more than that in the last 5 weeks. Pics when I get home Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 28, 2011)

Took a few pics as the lights were coming on, I might take em out for a photo shoot when I water them. 
Forgot to mention, I stopped veg nutes (FF big bloom) about 4 waterings ago, and upped the flowering nutes (FF tiger bloom) to 3/4 strength. I dont know if I will go full strength, only because I dont know the ph of the water. Half my plants seem to not be growing much anymore, other half wont stop lol, tallest is almost 3'. 

First pic is the tops of all of em as the light was coming on
Second is the top of my old biggest plant
Third is the bottom of my oddball/biggest plant
Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 30, 2011)

RUNNING OUT OF ROOM -please help-

my biggest plant has literally grown almost 6" in the last 3 days. It only has about 10" of room before it is touching the light. **What are my options?** 
Is there any way I can top the plant now? (half way into flowering) or should I just bend the stalk over? Thanks 

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Mar 30, 2011)

Topping is not really the best option in flower. My HBD went from 1 ft to 3 ft in flower that took about 2 weeks so you might expect more. Bending is your only real option. 

Might want to either think of removing one of the plants and bending it over or removing it it self.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Jericho! I am gonna start out bending the stalk, but if it still wont stop growing, I might be in trouble lol. I really dont want to get rid of any of my plants, as they are all doing so well, I wish I had more room to grow. I really didnt expect them to take off like this, lesson learned.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 31, 2011)

*edit* earlier I posted my tallest is almost 3', I ment to say 2'. Today it is 26" and I am running out of room! I will bend it over soon. Thanks

Moses


----------



## the chef (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice MO! Keep it up brother!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Chef, Ill be posting pics tomorrow, they are doing great :aok:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 31, 2011)

Tie those babes down. They love some rope, the kinky ladies.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 31, 2011)

haha hey TKR, thats what im planning on doing, only one of them is becoming a problem, but 2 others wont stop growing either  hopfully it will also help the lower branches :aok: Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 1, 2011)

Im about half way there :woohoo: I am planning harvesting around 65 days of flowering, depending on trichs

I had to bend my biggest plant over, it wouldnt stop growing! 

First pic - I tried to get em all, hard with the one bent over

Second and third are the top of my second biggest

Fourth is the top of one of the two smaller ones 

enjoy 

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 1, 2011)

Raised the lights the last 4" there is. I am officially out of room. I already have my biggest bent over, and two others are going to have to be bent also if they keep growing much more. 
Only one of my plants seems to have stopped growing, and it is really packin on the hairs. Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 5, 2011)

Just over half way there :woohoo: they are really starting to look good, and have just started putting on trichs yesterday.

First pic is of em all

Second is the top of my biggest plant, which is standing back up

Third pic is the top of my smallest plant

Fourth is the top of my second biggest plant

Fifth pic is of my other smaller plant, you can kinda see some trichs on the leaves

Thanks

Moses


----------



## kytsam (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely looking ladies moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Kytsam! I am really proud of them :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

looking super duper LOL i like pic 2 love the way the leaf's are keep it up moses great pic's 
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Fruity! Thanks mate, those pics came out better than I thought. Im about to snap some more, hold on :48: pass this til I get back


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey all, my ladies are doing great and have mostly stopped growing vertically. Smallest plant is 19", two are 23", and my biggest is 27" and still growing some. They are really starting to kick it into high gear. I am going to cut back on the nutes, I had pushed it to almost full strength, but they didnt like it, so Im going to go back to quarter strength for the rest of the time and give em 2 weeks of plain water to finish. 

First pic is of em all - as always 

Second pic is my biggest - easily my best plant too

Third is of my smallest girl- it seems to have the thickest hairs though

Fourth pic is of my second biggest girl- the top nodes have grown together to become one big cola :shocked:

Fifth is of the other 23" - it probably has the best triches, although this pic doesnt give it justice 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

still lookimg good moses LOL why you say they dont like it to me they look like they love it only the smallest of tip burn they look perfect when you get the little tip burn (last pic) you know there at the max drop alittle not alot 
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, thanks Fruity. I will cut back to half strength and see what happens. They are doing so good I dont want to do anything to mess them up


----------



## TicTac (Apr 9, 2011)

Did you ever find the link to Picasa? It's in the uploading pics help area at the bottom of the advanced posting window. It worked great for me.

TicTac


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 9, 2011)

is that a pic editing site? I never found it, but I use picnik. its just as good. Thanks Tic


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

Well like I said, I over did the nutes about a week ago, and it has finally taken effect. I posted a thread in sick plants and hopefully I can get this fixed. the tops of my plants seem to be doing fine, its only the lower fan leaves. They have finally stopped growing and have settled in nicely. should I stop nutes totally or go quarter strength for 2 more weeks? Enjoy some pics 

first is a bad pic of them all

second is the top of my smallest/sick plant - top seems fine right?

third is my best plant 

Moses


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 12, 2011)

Moses,

Have you checked for mites ? The second pic has some white spots on the leaves. I think that the 3rd pic as some spots also.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Bho, can you send me a link about mites? I dont think thats what it is, but I need to make sure. Thanks mate


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey moses look up Potassium def it can start like little burn hole's in the leaf's i seen you sick plant thread il go have a look at it, this far along it could be nothing to worrie about i have them dropping off all over the place right now some look real bad but im not worried i no they are fine

spidemite's are little tiny spider's they live on the under side of the leaf's some red/brown


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

Fruity, thanks for the advice. I would rather it be a def rather than burn. I can always up the nutes. and I dont think I have mites. I try and keep my box as clean as possible, and I check on them regularly. I will keep an extra eye on em just in case  Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

After a good discussion in the Sick Plants section, I have decided to use quarter strength nutes for another week and see what happens. While I was checking my plants I noticed the top hairs are retreating slightly and the calyx is starting to show :woohoo: which helps reassure that I am still doing things right. I am planning on going to day 65, you think they will make it?


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 12, 2011)

they will be fine moses im sort of seeing a lack of K in the leaf i had it early on this grow what is the NPK of you feed K is inportant at this stage maybe this is the first sign that she's lacking it, i wouldnt worry im sure she will be fine 
glad you are now getting to see bud wait till you start seeing them fatten


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Fruity! I couldnt be happier, I cant wait to take some p0rn pics :hubba: I can also see triches on all but my smallest/sick plant. my smallest/sick plant seems to have the thickest hairs, but the least triches. o well it still has time. Thanks

Moses


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 13, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey Bho, can you send me a link about mites? I dont think thats what it is, but I need to make sure. Thanks mate


 
Moses ... Don't have any link at hand :doh:  ... but if those little white spots on the leaves aren't dust or some prob with the camera you need to remove one leaf and look under it with a microscope. What you can see at bare eye are the white eggs. Hope that it is not spidermites but since i once had them the white spots always freak me out  .


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats fine bho, ill hunt one down :aok: but when I went back to check on the "white spots" im pretty sure it was just dust or some wood shavings from the box where I cut the holes for the lights. I am still being extra careful just in case. Ill update and let yall know how they are doing soon, lights on in an hr or so
Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 13, 2011)

Good News! my sick plant seems to be recovering nicely. I gave em a hefty watering 2 days ago and none since, and they have leveled out. I will either water tonight or in the morning with some nutes to see how they do. I am so glad I didnt ruin everything :aok: Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

good new moses glad they are fine 
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

Still glad to report the ladies have made a full recovery, and are even back on quarter strength nutes :aok: also the cola on one of my smaller plants is really starting to show, and the plant is even beginning to bend its getting so heavy. I have string ready to tie em up if they fall over. pics when I can get a good shot of the cola. Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

Moses use the string B4 they fall over you dont want them to snap ive had a couple cola's snap if ya lucky it will take a week or 2 for the snap to repair it's self, and if your not so lucky you will be smokeing it in a couple day's 
why do both of them seem like there both the lucky side or the problem haha


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

haha Thanks Fruity, I had thought of going ahead and stringing em up, just incase. Ill go do that now, :48: pass this til I get back, Ill go ahead and snap a pic of what they look like strung up lol. Thanks 

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

I went ahead and tied up the two that look like they might fall over with some simple string. I dont like the pics I took at all today =( but ill post a couple

First pic is of em all

Second is showing you the string

Third pic I tried to get a pic of the developing cola....eh

Fourth is my biggest plant 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good Moses, Sativa dominant I'm guessing?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Gixxer! They are bagseed, so I dont know for sure, but they do seem sativa dom. I am really glad too because sativa is my favorite :aok: Thanks for stopping by mate


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

hey moses there looking great


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Fruity, they are really packin on the weight now :shocked:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone  The ladies are looking great. Two of my plants have about 5% amber, the others are all still white. I am only giving them  nutes for another another week, and then let them flush for at least a week. Enjoy the pics :aok:

First pic is of em all, except the one being blocked 

Second pic is the top of one of my smaller plants, the one being blocked in the first pic, about 5% amber on this plant

Third is my biggest plant, about 5% amber on this plant

Fourth is the second biggest plant

Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

hey moses they look great real nice, when you say 5% amber are you talking about the hair's turning or the trichomes/THC

have you got anything you can stick under the small plant ? bring it up to canopy level


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

The hairs on the lower branches are turning amber. and I hadnt thought of leveling the canopy, I shall do that now. Thanks mate!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

I used an old computer programming book I had to raise the plant about 5" and level out the canopy. Glad that huge book could be of some use again! Thanks again Fruity, much mojo for ya mate


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

right moses my man you are not looking for the hair's to turn amber you are looking for the cristals on the bud to turn you will need a 30x scope they start of clear then milky and finaly amber il go see if i can get some shots for ya give me ten 
peace fruity


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes Mate you need to be looking at the trichs not the pistols. fruity is on the case so you will be ok.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

got a better idea have a read of this thread it's long but well worth it, some great pics aswell better then i could every take plus you can understand each stage of the ripening 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=subcool


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Fruity  I would like to get a 30x scope, I know they are important, but who sells them? I dont know if I can wait for online shipping, so what stores sell something like a 30x scope? walmart? or home depot? Im in the US so any help would be great. Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

i belive it's radioshack or ebay you can get them with led light on there peanuts i use a Jewelers Loupe i got it from ebay cost me around £6 there are some real cool ones think ozzy is playing with a 200x eyeclops or something like that either way 30x will do the trick 
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

hmm I will try radioshack and see if they have a scope  Thanks again Fruity


----------



## TicTac (Apr 18, 2011)

Buds are lookin' good Moses. I also leveled out my canopy recently (on some good advice from one of our friendly more-experienced-than-me growers, and it definitely helps. I am keeping up with this one. Happy Growing!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Tic leveling the canopy does seem to help alot :aok: I hope it means bigger buds!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

I was gonna wait a few days and ask this when I post day 50 pics  but it keeps bugging me so I would like to know now lol. So here it goes...

I have noticed my plants dont look at "developed" as most plant at day 48 flowering do. I am wondering if this is because I am growing bagseed, that isnt as dank, and therefore the plants wont look as dank? or is it because the plants seem to be sativa dom and will just take more than 9 weeks to finish? or both?? :shocked: its really getting to me as they are so close to finishing

Thanks 

Moses


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Genetics my brother.....it's all about the genetics!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Chef, I hope you can clear some stuff up for me mate. So does that mean its BOTH? it is a lower quality strain, and the fact that it is also sativa dom both make them seem "under developed" compared to most high grade plants at my stage? lol so for my plants being what they are - lower quality, and sat dom - they seem pretty normal? Thanks


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Well ok....Sat just take longer.....fact! There are the occasional exceptions but thats that! When your messing with bagseed there's no way to tell how diluted or stepped on your strain is by the time you get it. Not to mention the hermie possibility! With all these factors and not knowing excataly what it is ....yeah id say your normal where your at! But with bagseed who knows......Fat colas...looking good brother!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks again Chef! I hate that my plants are bagseed. I am really looking into a good sativa AUTO for my next grow? anyone have any input on a good strain I can order from Nirvana? So far only 1 of my plants has hermied and I got rid of it weeks ago. I know it is still a little early for me to even be upset with the quality and size of my buds, when Im only at day 48. I am willing to go to day 70 if I have to, but after that I might go crazy waiting  Thanks

Moses


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubblelicious, ak........as far as auto...duno!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I can grow non-autos if I can tame them to be under 4' tall. I only have my box, and thought autos would make it easy to not have to worry about them getting too tall.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

hey moses chill you girl's look killer you can see how much love has gone into them, i have done a couple plant's that just seem to take forever she will be worth it in the end give her time 
pics ?

orange bud = nice and small
pure ak topped = smelly bush  
afgan kush = bush hehe
any indica strain will stay small and bushy, topping one or twice will make it a monster bush, LST is my weapon of choice i had a GJ on here round 4 multi grow i think 
it was my first go at LST almost doubled my yeild's in one grow i tuck some pic's of where i tied them down, the orange bud and afgan are in there hold there il dig it up

it go's to day 29 of flowering thats when the server must of got changed so the last bit is lost in the crash  o well you still get to see me bend them girls over LOL 
peace fruity
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51139


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks alot Fruity, I really need the encouragement  I am currently looking at Nirvanas AK48 - it says it is an indica style plant but maintains a sativa high, just what im looking for. has anyone grow this by chance? Thanks

Moses


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

type it in goggle it will bring up a load of GJ from all grow site have a read smoke report's, yeild's, stretch everything you need to know is out there, it's the first thing i do when i change strain's  or try new one's got to know what your dealing with and what you might get high/stoned wise


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Fruity, I guess ill be reading tonight :aok:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

hey moses. nice grow mate, just a lil read thru. . those babies u got are def. sativa dom. some bag seeds will suprise u. this guy i knew grew a bag seed and the buds had pink hairs, stank and fat. they can be great. so keep in there. ur at around day 50. u might have a long time until she is finished, u can expect up to 13 weeks, maybe. my last grow was kali mist and she took 13 weeks and i believe could have gone a weeks longer maybe 2. ill post a pic of her if u want?
for rippness def go for checking the trichs not the hairs. and when growth is stopping.

plants sure looking good tho mate


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Staffy thanks for stopping by. I would love to see a pic of your kali mist, ive read lots about the strain. how was it for you? I am hoping mine dont take a full 13 weeks I might go crazy waiting  Thanks

Moses


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry i just threw them up on my page 

ya waiting 13 weeks made me a lil crazy, was very hard, lol


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 4/20 everyone  heres this to pass around :48: My local head shop was having a 20% off 4/20 sale, so I got a new down stem for my bong (I broke the old, and have been without a bong for a few weeks), and a grinder to celebrate. The grinder has a kief catcher and already has a good amount after being used all afternoon :hubba: pics of the plants in the morning for day 50  Anyone else splurge and get something for 4/20 this year?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

I just turned the lights on and gave them a good watering :aok: Also I took a couple pics for day 50. Enjoy

First pics is of em all 

Second pic is of one of the smaller plants

Third pic is of the biggest 

Fourth is of my smallest plant

Fifth pic is my other bigger plant 

Thanks 

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey all I forgot to mention earlier that the two smaller plants are both needing the support of the string now :hubba: They dont have any branching at all and the cola has just gotten too big for the stalk to be able to support. Comforting to know they are still fattening up


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Moses. I know i'm a little late but i just wanted to say great job man! You're gunna be smoking real good soon.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey AM glad you stopped by mate, late is better than never  You actually showed up at the best time, right before harvest :hubba: I am gonna let them go as long as they take, Ive gotten over the fact SATIVAS TAKE LONGER lol


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 21, 2011)

looking awesome, nice sativas.
i think they look great for day 50, but there prolly gunna be 12+ week flowerers... 

the good thing about using bag seeds sometimes is the plants are grown in remote regions and have been inbreed by the farmers over and over making them very stable, which is great for breeding. you can see this just by looking at the uniformity between your plants. i am an advocate for growing out bag seeds once in a while, you never know what hidden gems you might find.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

Your ladies are looking pretty fine too. Green Mojo my friend.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there Frankco! thanks for the mojo mate


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

So the last few days the fan leaves on my plants have been experiencing some major claw. What do you suppose is the problem? Isnt it usually a watering problem? too much? Ive been trying to make sure they get plenty of water, but maybe I over did it? Thanks mates!

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Apr 22, 2011)

Some people relate clawed leafs as a PH issue. Could check that as well.

Im still watching in the background mate. They are looking great.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

JERICHO! my long lost pal! Glad to know your still lurking  I think its too much N, ive been pushing the nutes again....when will I learn....Im gonna give them a good flush and go from there. Thanks

Moses


----------



## Jericho (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeh, N can cause it as well. Good Move. 

Sorry ain't been checking in. I check my sub threads every day just dont have time to reply. Summer has begun here so so has my social life + Started working out again. My social life dies in winter while I hibernate. 

Green Mojo Mate.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

haha I can understand that, glad to know your still alright out there mate. Make sure and stick around for the harvest. Im hoping for only 4 more weeks


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems like a pretty lazy Monday, so I thought I might update a little. I have been spending most my time in the Sick plants section trying to get my plants under control, still a tough battle. I watered them today with quarter strength nutes after a good flush and not watering them for over 48 hrs. My smallest plant is still losing all its fan leaves, but the other seems to be slowly recovering. Ill have pics tomorrow for day 55  Thanks

Moses


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 25, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Seems like a pretty lazy Monday, so I thought I might update a little. I have been spending most my time in the Sick plants section trying to get my plants under control, still a tough battle. I watered them today with quarter strength nutes after a good flush and not watering them for over 48 hrs. My smallest plant is still losing all its fan leaves, but the other seems to be slowly recovering. Ill have pics tomorrow for day 55  Thanks
> 
> Moses


 
Sucks about the leaf loss Moses, the girls looked fine in the last set of pics you put up.  Definitely looks like a long flowering strain.  

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

I know SSF, they got sick so suddenly :shocked: I am only really concerned about my smallest plant now, the others will survive :aok:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 25, 2011)

looking good moses.

whats up with this green mojo, i keep seeing everywhere?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

mojo is the way we MPers give each other "luck" with growing and a superficial way to up the chances for a good grow :aok:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 25, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> mojo is the way we MPers give each other "luck" with growing and a superficial way to up the chances for a good grow :aok:



ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

My smallest plant is still looking really bad, and one of my bigger plants is only doing ok. I took some pics for day 55 so yall can see :ao:

First pic is of em all 

Second pic is of my smallest plant, that looks the worst

Third is one of my bigger plants thats only doing OK

Fourth is my other smaller plant, that looks the BEST, even better than my biggest plant I couldnt get a pic of

If anyone has any advice for my plants Id really appreciate it. Thanks

Moses


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Moses, sorry about the misfortune with the ladies. I gotta ask, when was the last time you fed them? I see clawing up and down, and what looks like a pretty bad cal/mag defficiancy. Either they are starved from bad ph or lack of nutes. JMO.  Do you flush just prior to switching to flower? Maybe you have  salt build up. Are your nutes organic or chem based?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey AM! I was told the fan leaf claw was N overload. so I have only just started them back on quarter strength nutes after 4 days of flush. I have been using the same water the whole time, would a ph problem just show up now? and I didnt flush between veg and flowering? I didnt know you should, because my veg nutes FF big bloom can be used during all phases. Thanks

Moses


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

A serious cal/mag defficiancy can/will cause the lower leaves to yellow and fall off as well.  My tahoes are cal/mag whores, they just eat it up.  At first i wasnt giving enough and all the lower fan leaves started yellowing and if you looked at them the wrong way they would fall off. lol. I also noticed that the yellowing started to work its way up the plant as the defficiancy progressed.  I started giving cal /mag with every feeding and they perked up in a week.  I really do hope they start getting better, good luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Moses, how long till harvest?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

They havnt turned yellow much. just claw. It started after I think I over nuted them, so Im pretty sure Im in the right direction now :aok:

Hey Rosebud  If my smallest plant doesnt get better, it might go within the week, but the others Im taking AT LEAST to day 75           T-minus 20 days


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

'mornin everyone 

Just turned the lights on, and the plants dont seem to be getting any better - or any worse. I still dont know for sure exactly what the problem is, and Im getting tired of not knowing so I am taking the bull by the horns and going to get some more solid answers. I just watered then again with 8th strength nutes. I am hoping this will help reveal the problem - too much or too few nutes? over watering? If its anything too much I am going to cut back on nutes and watering for 5 more days, give em 5 more days and cut. 

Im am ready to end this grow, as I have really messed up the watering and nute cycles, and get started on my summer grow - which will be done a lot more 'scientifically' with a ph wand, light timer for exact light schedule, and a proper water and nute schedule :aok: Thanks 

Moses


----------



## frankcos (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all your troubles. I hope your summer grow turns out better for you..Good Luck


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Frankcos I know for sure I can get buds off 2 of my plants but the other 2 arnt looking that good, and I may end up just tossing them, which means ill be lucky to get half and oz off this whole grow. 4 months work for half an oz....Im just glad yall are here to help, I would have been done for a long time ago otherwise. and I am only going to grow 3 plants this summer, so it will be a little smaller and hopefully easier


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

most part of times to learn we have to do mistakes ... Controled ph, ecc ( or ppm ) are fundamentals ... been there done that :doh:

good luck mate ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

btw if you only going for 3 plants go for feminized ... otherwise is not worth it ... that was the motif that i have 14 plants. And honestly two spaces are a must ... just one space for veg and flower for a large weed consumer is a joke. Somethings you only start learning with time and experience.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks bho. Im ready to do it again, this only makes me want to grow more, and learn about how and why the plants reacted the way they did  

QUESTION - If I harvest just the top 'cola' on one of my plants, will the bottom buds still grow or will the plant die? the bottom buds will need more time than the tops, can I do that?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

yes you can do that ... i think that rose did that on her trainweck. since i use the grow space to dry i cut all the plants @ the same time.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks bho, I didnt want to do anything drastic. and I know the risk of only growing 3 plants if they arnt femanized, but its a risk I am willing to take I guess, unless I can find some extra money soon  and I dont want to grow more than 3 because it is just too much a hassle in my small box. Thanks again mate :aok: 

Moses


----------



## TicTac (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know what to say, things were looking great for so long. I had a defiency that was either N or Mg and I fixed it with FF Grow Big. You mentioned that your veg fert was FF Big Bloom and that you could use it during every cycle. I hope you meant Grow Big, because Big Bloom (as I understand it) is designed for flowering. It is possible for deficiencies to show up after a long time because different plants use different amounts of nutes at different times, so it's hard to tell exactly what the strain's needs are. I think they still look pretty good, though. You have some big buds and some foliage left to support it, so I'm really pulling for you and your ladies. Lots of MOJO your way.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Tic, I know I had em lookin good for so long. I think messing with the nute cycle and then the watering cycle, I really got em out of wack. I am ready for the next round though, so Im finishing these up a little earlier than I hoped.

hxxp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

big bloom can be used during all phases, but I stopped using it weeks ago, should I not have?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

Moses, i don't know what all this neg talk is. I think for bag seed, without a timer and nute difficulties they look pretty darn good. They do look sativa dom. Did you see my ugly plant? OMG, it looked 100 times worse then yours.  So.. breathe, it will be fine and better next time. Learning is hard but worth it.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, I tried to keep em lookin good for as long as I could  I didnt see your bad plant though, did it survive? I think Im going to just turn my whole smallest plant into cannabutter but the other plants are still good enough to smoke :aok:  Im thinking about harvesting the tops of em at day 63(in 5 days) and let the rest of the plant go until day 77. Will they live that long after harvesting the tops?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

They will live forever if you want to reveg. I wouldn't suggest that though. Do you have a scope or eye magnification so you can see the tricomes?You need to harvest by the tricomes, not the number of days.
If they are heavily sativa you won't want to harvest till after 70 days at the earliest... I think they are going to be ok.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya I dont have a scope. thats another thing I will be getting for my summer grow. I know they probably should go for longer, but they are 'looking' good enough, and I dont want to risk them getting totally ruined trying to push them 4 or 5 more weeks. A few weeks early shouldnt hurt, Ill just cut my losses and hope my summer grow can make up for it; I plan on doing better lst and im going to top them


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

I took my smallest/sickest plant out of the box to get a good look at it, and it is hardly producing buds at all. It would take weeks to actually get something worthwhile out of this plant, and it wont live that long so Im chopped it up this morning and all everything usable is going straight into makin cannabutter.

The top of one of the bigger plants was starting to look bad too, so I harvested the top, but the rest of the plant looks good enough to go another week. I plan on harvesting the tops of the other 2 plants within the week (the ones that actually look good) and let the rest go 2 more weeks. So I guess this will be a slow and steady harvest instead of all at once :aok: Ill post a pic of the first harvested nugs if they look good enough to be MP worthy Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

I quick dried part of the top I chopped after it hung for about 12 hrs. It is still green and doesnt quite smell right yet, but boy does it get you high. It has to be at least 80% sativa, it is totally a 'head' high, and makes you want to go enjoy things, not sit around. cant wait to try the other, better buds in a few weeks


----------



## TicTac (Apr 30, 2011)

Hell Yeah Moses! You got some good stuff coming out of your garden. Looking forward to hearing about the other buds. If it gets you high, then your gardening worked, right? Good job.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey moses long time well about 10 day's hehe how are thing i just read through from where i left off have you got it sorted yet ? pics?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to see all the troubles you've had, my friend, there's always nest time! Truth be told, I don't know of many who succeed the first time out, I know my bagseed experiment went down in flames...

Take all you've learned and put it to work, my friend!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Tic, Fruity, and Roddy!!!!! This grow has been a great learning experience, and I know my summer grow will be even better. No pics yet, this nug isnt the best, but ill make sure ill take before and after pics of the rest :aok: Thanks

Moses


----------



## the chef (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Mo! But um.......ostpicsworthless:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

haha Thanks Chef, I dont want to post pics yet of my little harvest, nothing good looking. There will be pics tomorrow IF I decide to chop the tops of the other plants.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

I decided today was the beginning of the end for this grow. I completely harvested my smallest plant, everything usable is going into making a small batch of cannabutter. I also harvested the top of my biggest plant, the leaves at the top were dying so I harvested it to try and help the rest of the plant.

 I am probably going to harvest the top of my last plant tomorrow (day 60) and let everything that is left go 10-15 more days to help the lower buds get bigger and riper.

I know its probably a few weeks early for me to start harvesting even the tops, but after all the problems Ive faced recently, I am ready use everything I have learned and start my summer grow. 

First pic is of the whole box, showing you what Ive been doing and whats left 

Second pic is of the nug from my biggest plant :aok:
     it is currently hanging upside down in a dark dry room 

Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

heres the pics sorry mates

the mouse and phone are to show size


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 30, 2011)

nice trim job moses LOL happy smokeing


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Fruity Im still a little sad I had to start harvesting early. Things were going so well for so long, but alas nothing is perfect and it had to come to an end some time. I will be happy with anything I get from this grow, things could have gone ALOT worse. Im gonna let the nug dry for 2 days, check it, and put it in a jar when ready


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

Harvested the top of my best looking plant today. All the tops are now gone. The buds right below the top have almost doubled in size overnight :shocked: I guess they get all the attention now. Heres a pic of the top of my best plant, hopefully the rest of it will look even better in a week. Thanks

Moses


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Might not be what you were aiming for, but you have smoke and you grew it yourself, CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Roddy, I am hoping I can use what I have learned and make my summer grow a lot better :aok:


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

sorry to hear u had to chop early mate. take the knowledge u made and use it next grow to kick arse.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Staffy, thats exactly what I plan on doing :aok: Im going to check the 'colas' tomorrow and see if the one that has been hanging for 48 hrs is ready for the jar, if not same thing the next day


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

The first 'cola' is ready for the jar  The stem almost snapped when I bent it, so now it begins the long curing process. I am hoping it will start to smell more like 'bud' soon, it still has a very plant smell to it. It could also be because I didnt flush the plant before harvesting the tops, but I am now :aok: Does tiger bloom have a history of making your buds smell/taste chemically at all? Heres a pic of the Bell jar :hubba: Thanks

Moses


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

After over 48 hrs of darkness, the final harvest came on day 63. It has been an _amazing _experience, growing for the first time. I would have failed long ago if it wernt for all you nice folks on MP. There are a few people that went above and beyond, and you know who you are, and I just wish I could give a proper thank you to those people.

I will be beginning my summer grow as soon as I can get the few things I need to make this next grow even better :aok: 

Heres some pics of my now drying box  and the two 'colas' that are in jars now. Thanks for everything, hope to do this again real soon 

Moses


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 4, 2011)

Mmm. Nice finish there moses. Nothing like the first harvest.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

Thanks TKR it was so surreal to sit there and harvest and trim my own cannabis plants  I dont care too much about the weight, I dont sell its all personal, so numbers dont really matter, as long as there is _enough _ :rofl: I am just hoping it smokes good


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

Bad luck but great luck to have your smoke ... From now on is only better. Always improving.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

Thanks BHO It would have been alot worse if it wernt for yall! cant wait to start my summer grow


----------



## TicTac (May 5, 2011)

Hey Moses,

I think it counts over all as a successful grow. Are you using the same area for your summer grow?


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Tic, I am hoping my grows only get better  and yes I will be using my box again. I wish I could grow in a bigger space, or even outside, but I cant. I am still trying to decide whether or not to germ 3 or 4 for the summer, I am going to try alot more lst and Im going to top them, so maybe 3 will fill up my box?


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

--first smoke report--

besides the bud I quick dried (120F oven for 10 min) and let sit for a while when I took my first buds, I havnt smoked any of my grow. The bud I quick dried a few days ago was still extremly green, mostly 'wet', and smelled like a fresh plant. needless to say, the taste/smell was bad but the high was still there, very sativa.

Today I just smoked a bud I have let properly dry for 5 days now, and its getting alot better, but still  not quite there yet. It smells almost like nothing, little bit like bud, but most of the plant smell is gone. the taste is a little harsh, but doesnt taste like plant anymore. and the high is even better, and still overwhelmingly sativa. It is what I call a 'creeper' in which you dont realize how high you are until almost 10 min after your hit, and then it comes on like a train. Its alot better than I expected :aok: Thanks for listening to my long rant 

Moses


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2011)

Congrats on the smoke. Each of your grows will get better and if they are like mine, you will learn more each grow. Seems the universe likes to teach is all the time, but that is a good thing. 
Enjoy Moses.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, Im sure my summer grow will be full of surprises and new problems ready to teach me ever more, but thats the fun in it.


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (May 5, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i alway just drop my seeds in a small cup of water and put in a warm dark place for a day or two.
> 
> does the bag of soil have an NPK value on it?


 
I placed a few bag seeds in filtered water in a shot glass (it just seemed appropriate) and stuck it in a dark kitchen cabinet for a couple days. They all germinated just fine... nice little starter plants in my grow-closet right now...


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

Hey RR thanks for stopping by. The shot glass is probably perfect size for seeds, thanks mate


----------



## Staffy (May 5, 2011)

well done mate. its always nice to smoke ur own meds.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 6, 2011)

Hey Staffy, you got that right. I picked up an 8th of some purp yesterday, but its just to hold me until my bud is cured enough for me to smoke. I am hoping that was the last time I have to buy for a while. I am about to check the dry box  and see if they are ready for jars. Ill post a pic of it all in jars when I do it :aok: Thanks

Moses


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

Gotta love it!!! Remember, the longer they cure, the better they taste!!! 

Oh, and I've not run out of stash since first harvest, a great thing!!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Roddy, I am hoping the curing really brings out the taste/smell, as my bud doesnt really have a 'good' one yet. I will be glad if this lasts me a month, saving me over $300 in buying cannabis, and therefore worth it. It wont last me through my summer grow, so I will have to break down and buy some again sometime. O well, I saved the money while I could. I grow to not have to buy, I dont sell


----------



## bho_expertz (May 6, 2011)

enjoy moses


----------



## MosesPMG (May 6, 2011)

Thanks bho, I plan on it  :bongin:


----------



## MosesPMG (May 7, 2011)

3 plants, 3 jars  Took all the buds off the stems and put them  in their final resting place (besides the bowl)  My biggest plant obviously had the most bud, but they all did pretty well. Here is also a pic of the bud I picked up yesterday, some tasty purp :aok: Thanks 

Moses


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2011)

CONGRATS, my friend....good looking jars and bud!!!!


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

congrats mate.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Roddy and Staffy I hope this is just the beginning :aok: I am saving up to get the few things I need to start my summer grow  Thanks mates


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

Congrats MO! Purps always rock!


----------



## TicTac (May 9, 2011)

All right Moses, it's awesome to see you harvest all the way thru the cure. I'm looking forward to hearing about how the taste changes during the cure. Thanks for sharing... the adventure, not the bud:hubba:


----------

